# Install apache 1.3 and apache22 on the same machine?



## everypot (Feb 16, 2010)

I try to install www/slash from ports. It requires Apache 1.3, while I have Apache22. Is it possible to install both versions on the same machine?  Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 17, 2010)

No, they're conflicting ports. You could try setting USE_APACHE from 13 to 22 in the Makefile. No idea what will happen though


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 17, 2010)

You can install both by setting the PREFIX directory during the installation of apache, but you can only run either one at a time.

e.g:

```
make PREFIX=/path/to/install install clean
```


----------



## everypot (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok. Thanks a lot.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2010)

The current version of slash, 2.2.6, is about 7 years old.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 17, 2010)

That's true. Isn't WordPress a viable alternative for generating the type of content slash was originally created for?


----------



## anomie (Feb 17, 2010)

Since you're intending to run two different versions of Apache web server, I'm presuming you have (at least) two IP addresses associated with the host. _If_ that's true, you could always run Apache daemons in separate jails.


----------



## everypot (Feb 18, 2010)

anomie said:
			
		

> Since you're intending to run two different versions of Apache web server, I'm presuming you have (at least) two IP addresses associated with the host. _If_ that's true, you could always run Apache daemons in separate jails.



Great. that helps. thanks.


----------

